# Miracid



## SouthernSlang (Jan 26, 2008)

has anyone tryed this stuff its soil acidifier plant food, it looked old when i found it under the kitchen sink, it suppose to help evergreens leaves stop from turning yellow and dying, i tried this on my plants because the leaves in the middle where turning yellow and curling and dying, and whoa what a result, this stuff brought my plants back to life, thought i might share this joyful experience with yall, whats funny is that i didnt think twice bout what i was giving to my plants, anyone else heard of this stuff


----------



## ktownlegend (Jan 26, 2008)

heard of it, want to use it on a different kinda plant. could u check the ph of ur soil now that u've added that. im curious as to how much it changes the soil ph balance.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 26, 2008)

Miracid,
     It will push your soil into the more acidic zone, and it is very strong stuff, I have had it in the past, and used it on my gardenias. It's like a strong 30-10-10, so be wary. use small amounts, to build your acid loving plants.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------

